# S-works Venge limited edition colour



## les simpson (Oct 7, 2015)

Do we know anything about this frameset?

am watching it on Ebay, its new out of the box, the seller tells me its a limited colour with only a handful in the UK, only thing is he doesn't know how old it is, his best guess is 2014.

obviously at £3500 for the complete bike i need to be sure how old it is.

many thanks.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think it was more of a regional color rather than a limited edition color. It never came to the US, but I think it was in Europe. So maybe a Europe only color.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Not limited edition, its an asian market, 2012 SWorks Venge... I'd guess there aren't a lot of them, but NOT limited edition. Here's a link to the frame in Japanese bike archive.

?????????????


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

TricrossRich said:


> Not limited edition, its an asian market, 2012 SWorks Venge... I'd guess there aren't a lot of them, but NOT limited edition. Here's a link to the frame in Japanese bike archive.
> 
> ?????????????


It was also available in Spain which might be more likely if I'm correct in guessing that the currency from the first post is somewhere in Europe.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

taodemon said:


> It was also available in Spain which might be more likely if I'm correct in guessing that the currency from the first post is somewhere in Europe.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Yep.. totally possible, I searched UK, it wasn't there, but I dind't check any other European countries. Japan usually gets some of the funkier colorways, so I checked there after UK.

Here's a little montage I put together of a LOT of the different Venge colorways. I'm not positive I got all of them, but I tried.

https://instagram.com/p/wra4Dwuljh/?taken-by=crankaddictscc


----------



## les simpson (Oct 7, 2015)

The guy who is selling it says its a pro rider frame, a spare crash frame he says.

doesn't quite make sense if its available commercially in other parts of the world


----------



## les simpson (Oct 7, 2015)

I maybe should add he is an Ebay member (pushbikes) advertising many high end bikes


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

les simpson said:


> I maybe should add he is an Ebay member (pushbikes) advertising many high end bikes


I don't see anyone on ebay of that name selling any nice bikes.

There's no pro's riding that bike/frame/design.


Go buy a bike at a bike shop.


----------



## les simpson (Oct 7, 2015)

I beg your pardon, it posh-bikes


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

In his defence I have spoken to him in the past as he is only 30mins away, a lot of items he sells he gets through pros and semi-pros, mainly triathletes etc. As you'll notice, not everything he sells is new even though he does seem to obtain new frames, as most pics are in a bike shop I would imagine he gets trade prices.

...believe he is police officer and does this on the side.


----------

